# Pet Relocation to Dubai



## spectnas (Dec 7, 2014)

All

Our small dogs have been to USA, UK and other EU countries with us over 5-6years and now we are about to relocate to Dubai end of the month.

I need advise to see if I missed anything or if you can recommend further.

Things I have done
1. Clearly they both are chipped, and all vaccinations up to date
2. Both have PETS passport - all up to date
3. I got a quote from a pet relocation company (logistics company) working with KLM

The things I need to do:
1. I need to contact my vet to learn how I get a UK DEFRA Export permit
2. I need to get a PET import permit from Dubai before getting there
3. I need to get their last check and get a letter from vet 10 days before flight to ensure that they are fit to fly

Questions:
Can you think of anything else?
Do you have any recommendations for Dubai import permit? I have an online link and will attach some documents and apply? Is that it?

I would be grateful if a few people could share their experiences


Thanks


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

UAE Ministry of Environment and Water

This is the site you need for all the relevant documents and advice


----------



## Hull-Heppy (Jun 21, 2014)

We are using a specialist company to look after everything for us who came highly recommended. In fact they were both picked up by this company earlier this morning and will be here Thursday morning.

They look after everything from permits to collecting and dropping off to us at our home in Dubai. We are using PetAirUK who have been excellent to date.

It costs around 30% more for using them but that is money well spent in our minds.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello spectnas,

I can highly recommend Dubai Kennels & Cattery, they took care of everything and my pet was delivered safe and sound to my villa.

Dubai Kennels & Cattery (DKC) Dubai, UAE


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

Totally endorse Petair UK. Great for peace of mind.


----------



## spectnas (Dec 7, 2014)

thanks. I have asked for a quote from them too... let's see how it goes..


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

We used Riza http://pet-relocators.com a couple of weeks ago to send our foster kitty home to her parents in the UK. She's been around for years and came out at around AED 2K cheaper than other companies. We were very happy with her service.


----------



## Hull-Heppy (Jun 21, 2014)

So, my two spaniels arrived this morning safe and sound. Can't give PetairUK enough credit well worth the money.


----------



## spectnas (Dec 7, 2014)

I asked for quote from PetAir.. I will call them tomorrow..

How did you guys do this?
Left the dogs in UK with them, go to Dubai, settle and then ask them to bring the dogs?
I looked at DEFRA paperwork today and they need an address, etc

I will have 1 month company accommodation which is probably a furnished/serviced flat or hotel. I am stuck at that point since if I take the dogs with me, I will need a place for them in Dubai until I move into a property.

Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

spectnas said:


> I asked for quote from PetAir.. I will call them tomorrow.. How did you guys do this? Left the dogs in UK with them, go to Dubai, settle and then ask them to bring the dogs? I looked at DEFRA paperwork today and they need an address, etc I will have 1 month company accommodation which is probably a furnished/serviced flat or hotel. I am stuck at that point since if I take the dogs with me, I will need a place for them in Dubai until I move into a property. Thanks


Ask Riza about this because there's some sort of new EU ruling that if your pets do not travel within x number of days of your traveling, they are not considered to be a private shipment and have to be shipped as commercial, which can affect the pricing.


----------



## Hull-Heppy (Jun 21, 2014)

I came out first and wife followed four months later with the dogs. That gave me time to find somewhere to live and prepare everything.

When we made the original booking with Petair we gave my temp address here then updated when I moved in which was 3 weeks before they were due.


----------



## Hull-Heppy (Jun 21, 2014)

But seriously I would use a 3rd party to manage everything, it sure takes any stress out of it. All that have been recommended will be good and are known as specialists.

Good luck


----------



## Nirmit Mehta (Jan 13, 2015)

*Nirmit M.*

Hello, I need to give up my Dog for adoption as I have received a notice from the Sharjah Municipality to move the dog within 48 Hours.

His name is Oscar, he is 1 year old and a mix breed of German Shepard and Labrador. Very friendly with other dogs and people, even kids.

If anyone is interested please get in touch with me number /snip/, I don't want to surrender him to the Municipality because they will put him down.

Thank you and please let me know as soon as possible


----------



## Val_TX (Mar 16, 2012)

Wait, I see private contact details. bedouGirl, where is your snip? 

As I am an animal lover, it is nice that perhaps you made an exception.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Nirmit Mehta said:


> Hello, I need to give up my Dog for adoption as I have received a notice from the Sharjah Municipality to move the dog within 48 Hours. His name is Oscar, he is 1 year old and a mix breed of German Shepard and Labrador. Very friendly with other dogs and people, even kids. If anyone is interested please get in touch with me number /snip/, I don't want to surrender him to the Municipality because they will put him down. Thank you and please let me know as soon as possible


 So sorry Nirmit but I've had to remove your number. Make five posts and you can use PMs on here. Meantime, get on the Internet and Google animal charities here. Aside from K9, there's loads. There's also an adoption day today at The Pet Shop/Creatures Oasis in Jumeirah. If you can't get there, call them and ask if they can help you. I really hope you get something sorted. Do you know why SM served notice on you? Can you call them tomorrow to ask if they will give you an extension while you try to rehome him? And make a new post, you plea may not be noticed here as it's in the middle of a thread on another subject.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Val_TX said:


> Wait, I see private contact details. bedouGirl, where is your snip? As I am an animal lover, it is nice that perhaps you made an exception.


I can't unfortunately because he could end up with unwanted calls, but I've offered some suggestions. The animal charities here will help I am sure. He just needs to get calling.


----------

